# Enough is Enough



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

OK guys, this is what has been going on since about 3 weeks ago. Some of the same guys that get into it every other time we turn around has gotten into it again. 
They have been tossing the snide remarks back & forth and throwing verbal jabs, posting derogatory photos and threads about each other on the board. So I contacted all of them involved and told them enough was enough, stop it and let it go. 
One of them decided he couldn't let it go. He got a six month ban. Then another one got into the middle of it and his smart aleck attitude got him a 6 month ban. They wanted to keep feeding the negative fire. 
Slotcarman lifted the ban on one of them after I told him not to, but he did it anyway. I have since re-instated the ban.
If you have feedback on this you can email me or send me a PM. Or you can take it to the chatroom for discussion. But the pettiness needs to come to an end & keep it off the boards. 
FCB


----------

